# What's happened to "Recent Posts"?



## zim (May 28, 2018)

Hi,
On the home page, right hand side there used to be two sets of links. The popular posts links are still there but the other which listed newer/newest posts seems to have disappeared?

Of the two I find popular posts to be the less useful as it remains fairly static


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 28, 2018)

*Re: Missing links*

Home page for the Forum or home page for Canon Rumors? The recent topics link is there for the Forum Home Page, but only popular topics is there on the CR Home page, the link to recent posts is not there that I could see.
You can also find unread posts at the top right of the forum pages, that's the one I usually use.
I'd send a message to CR guy, he may have removed it by accident.


----------



## AlanF (May 28, 2018)

The list "Recent Posts" has disappeared from the Home Page.


----------



## zim (May 29, 2018)

Yip, recent posts list on the canon rumors home page.

There are seven 'unread posts' links on the forum home page I find having a consolidated list more logical and convenient

I noticed this has been raised on another thread too, hopefully it's not a design choice


----------



## jd7 (May 29, 2018)

Would be great to see the recent posts list return to the CR website! It was very handy and I really hope it's not gone for good.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 29, 2018)

CR Guy does not read every post, so send him a note.


----------



## Orangutan (May 29, 2018)

zim said:


> Hi,
> On the home page, right hand side there used to be two sets of links. The popular posts links are still there but the other which listed newer/newest posts seems to have disappeared?
> 
> Of the two I find popular posts to be the less useful as it remains fairly static



You might check the other thread for two alternatives.


----------



## pwp (May 29, 2018)

zim said:


> Hi,
> On the home page, right hand side there used to be two sets of links. The popular posts links are still there but the other which listed newer/newest posts seems to have disappeared?
> 
> Of the two I find popular posts to be the less useful as it remains fairly static


Agree 110%. I dig into Popular Posts a couple of times a year, it's kind of useless but the Recent Posts list is my go-to place in CR, it's generally a perfect summary of current discussions, ideal for a time poor shooter for whom 10 minutes in CR is a break from work, an indulgence with a cup of coffee. It's the perfect front-door launchpad into the Forums. This feature needs an immediate return. 

Without the Recent Posts feature, CR instantly becomes a considerably less useful place for me, without it I anticipate spending less time here. 

CR Guy? Do you listen in here?

-pw


----------



## brad-man (May 29, 2018)

pwp said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



How would he? Without the Recent Posts links, posts like this are relegated to the netherworld


----------



## zim (May 29, 2018)

brad-man said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



;D ;D ;D

I'll take MSPs advice and send Craig a note. Perhaps we all should


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 29, 2018)

Personally, I skip the CR main page entirely. I just use the 'show unread posts since last visit' link at the top right of the forum pages. That shows all unread posts, not just the 10 most-recently active topics (what if something I'm really interested in is #12?). All the news items on the home page have a corresponding forum post (although it sometimes lacks the images), so I don't miss any main page updates. 

My advice is to just bookmark the following:

https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=unread


----------



## lion rock (May 29, 2018)

+1, have been doing this for a long time.
-r



neuroanatomist said:


> Personally, I skip the CR main page entirely. I just use the 'show unread posts since last visit' link at the top right of the forum pages. That shows all unread posts, not just the 10 most-recently active topics (what if something I'm really interested in is #12?). All the news items on the home page have a corresponding forum post (although it sometimes lacks the images), so I don't miss any main page updates.
> 
> My advice is to just bookmark the following:
> 
> https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=unread


----------



## AlanF (May 29, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Personally, I skip the CR main page entirely. I just use the 'show unread posts since last visit' link at the top right of the forum pages. That shows all unread posts, not just the 10 most-recently active topics (what if something I'm really interested in is #12?). All the news items on the home page have a corresponding forum post (although it sometimes lacks the images), so I don't miss any main page updates.
> 
> My advice is to just bookmark the following:
> 
> https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=unread



That's how you get to 22,600 post!


----------



## Zeidora (May 29, 2018)

AlanF. Tomorrow those 22K posts will no longer be listed. Then you get about 15-30 topics per day. I never knew about recent posts, only use "unread". The unread will stay the same for a few hours, so if browser crashes or similar, then you won't loose them immediately. Very handy.


----------



## BeenThere (May 29, 2018)

It’s back. Be happy!


----------



## zim (May 29, 2018)

YEAH! thank you CR Guy, very much appreciated


----------



## jd7 (May 30, 2018)

zim said:


> YEAH! thank you CR Guy, very much appreciated



+1!


----------



## pwp (May 30, 2018)

Thanks CR Guy, that was a satisfyingly quick response. Having the choice is great, this thread reveals that members have many different ways and priorities as to how they use the site. I suspect everyone's happy now!

-pw


----------

